# Need bit suggestions for 2 specific uses



## Claytonius (Sep 28, 2014)

Howdy,

In my quest to make some custom crokinole boards, I am looking for two router bits for two specific tasks:

1) I will be using a circle cutting jig to cut circles (26" in diameter) out of 1/2" birch plywood. I'd like the face of the plywood to be as clean as possible.

2) I will be using the same jig to route some lines about 1/16" deep into the playing surface of the board. I believe I should use a v-groove bit to do this.

My (brand new) router is a Bosch 1617, which can take a 1/2" shank. In general, I don't always buy top of the line stuff, but I do usually err on the side of spending more money than less. In this case, I want to make these boards as nice as I can as I am making some gifts. I'm willing to spend a little more, especially if it will make them come out better.

Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My first suggestion would be to jigsaw or bandsaw the rough circle out adding about 1/16" to the diameter. This is easier on the bit and also can result in a cleaner cut. You can use an up or down spiral. They usually make a cleaner cut but may leave a ragged edge on the side the bit spirals to. A straight bit may not rag the edges as bad but may not be quite as smooth as a good spiral.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

IMHO great for making circles
go here watch video M.POWER's Combination Router Base - CRB7 MK3

on sell at rockler 70.00 
for the bosch you will need the larger rods


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

If the face is the side facing up that you want with a clean edge, then a down cut spiral bit would be good, as suggested by CC.

Usually come in 1/4" and are carbide so care should be taken not to remove to much material in one pass with them. They are very reasonably priced. They will leave a very clean and flat bottom but are not good at discharging the dust out of the groove without good dust collection.

Good luck and let us know how it all works out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Claytonius said:


> Howdy,
> 
> In my quest to make some custom crokinole boards, I am looking for two router bits for two specific tasks:
> 
> ...


down spiral on the router bit...

use a jigsaw to rough out the round, take it out of orbit and use a down tooth/reverse cut blade for the cutting....

T-Shank Jig Saw Blades for Wood | Bosch Power Tools

now these are circle jigs...
I have '17s and the Jasper are exception to the clause...

Router Accessories, Butterfly Template, Circle Guide, Base Plate, Pivot Plate, Centering Pin


----------



## Claytonius (Sep 28, 2014)

*follow-up questions*

Okay, a downcut spiral bit to cut the plywood (after using a jigsaw to rough it out). Great. In looking at amazon, I see a few different downcut spiral bits by Whiteside. 

1) RD2100 Standard Spiral Bit with Down Cut Solid Carbide 1/4-Inch Cutting Diameter and 1-Inch Cutting Length for $16.85.

2) RD1600 Standard Spiral Bit with Down Cut Solid Carbide 1/8-Inch Cutting Diameter and 1/2-Inch Cutting Length also for $16.85.

3) RD5125T Three Flute with Spiral Bit Down Cut Solid Carbide 1/2-Inch Cutting Diameter and 1-1/4-Inch Cutting Length for about $45. (This has a 1/2 inch shank.)

4) RD1700 Standard Spiral Bit with Down Cut Solid Carbide 5/32-Inch Cutting Diameter and 5/8-Inch Cutting Length for $17.62.

I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Any suggestions? (Also, I'm not married to Whiteside, I've just seen them mentioned as a favorite.)

Timbertailor tells me not to remove too much material in one pass with them. Does that mean make sure to use the jigsaw first, so I'm only removing about 1/16th of an inch of plywood? Or does it mean even after the jigsaw, only take out a portion of the depth of the plywood, and then make another deeper pass or two? (Or does it mean both of those things?)

Thanks again for all your help. I hope some folks see these follow-up questions. I didn't want to start a new thread just for that.

C


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

The general rule is, not to remove or go deeper than the width of the bit in one pass.

With carbide bits, I suggest half or less of that, using a router. They are far more brittle and do not take loads as well. Don't drop them either.

The width to use depends if you need that width or if you are trying to save wood and not remove so much material while doing it.

I think 1/4" bits are a good compromise. A 1/8" bit for cutting circles or removing material would not be my first choice.

Cut all you want with the jigsaw. Sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I forgot to include the option of a compression spiral. With compression spiral the tip of the bit id a spiral up and the remainder is a spiral down so that neither edge is left ragged. You may not need that and the bit(1/2") is about$80 on Amazon for a Whiteside. 

I wouldn't recommend 1/8 either. It's too flexible. 1/4 might be okay but 1/2 would be better. You'll know how much wood you can cut in one pass by the vibration you feel. Too much vibration means too much cut and maybe too fast a feed speed. If you plan on making a few boards I would go with 1/2. IMO it is your safest bet for longevity and it should be able to make the cut in one pass.


----------



## Claytonius (Sep 28, 2014)

*Placed my order*

I really appreciate your help guys. I did go with the 1/2" cutting diameter one (RD5125T) with the 1/2" shank. I bet it'll work great. I also threw in a little v-groove for the lines on the board.

Now to do some testing on some scrap wood.

Thanks again.

C


----------

